# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Alguien se apunta a una quedada en Madrid?

## DaniOrama

Hola a todos! Después de unos cuantos meses pues vuelvo para Espana unos días. Voy a estar en Madrid del 12 al 18, y con la excepción del día 15 por la tarde, y del día que vaya a tirarme en paracaidas (os prometo pasaros el video... a ver si me dejan con una baraja! :D) yo estoy libre las 24 horas de los demás días.

Pues eso, que si quereis que quedemos unos cuantos del foro por esas fechas pues decid aquí cuando os viene mejor.

Venga, espero veros a todos! :D

PS: para Felipe y Eydanioson (como se escribe :Confused: ??) pues el día que que os venga mejor me lo decís y quedamos para charlar y magiquear.No respondí a vuestros mensajes antes porque no sabía los días justo que estaría.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a ver, a mi cuando mejor me viene es el 18, ya que los lunes libro y así pod´riamos quedar por la mañana y las novias no se lo toman a mal. Porque el 11 que tb es lunes no estás. Poer me da que el 18 te vas así que no.MMMM en cualquier caso, los viernes por la mañana tb podría, y excepto los jueves, los demás días por la tarde es factible aunque con reservas jejeje. Así que ve quedando con la getne que a mi ya me tienes. Y si coincide más gente cuando yo pueda, pues ENCANTADO.  :Smile1: . a ver si nos vemos, me haría mucha ilusión.

PD: Escribir mi nombre no es tan difícil; basta con leerlo al revés...

----------


## Felipe

En principio tengo libres las tardes pero hay que atender las obligaciones familiares, aunque se puede apañar. Pero ya que a eidan le viene mejor por las mañanas, también podría, pero sería sólo un rato (45 minutos máximo aunque luego podríais seguir vosotros) y tendría que ser cerca de mi trabajo (Cibeles).

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre yo tb he dicho que lo de las tardes se puede apañar.Es cuestión de hablarlo. Pero vamos que si vamos a ir algunos se va por la tarde y yo más contento que un ocho. ¡Faltaría plus!

----------


## DaniOrama

Bueno, pues cuando querais pues, yo el 13 me tiro en paracaidas, y luego si sobrevivo el 15 tengo k asistir a un master y el 18 por la manana tengo k ir a k me revisen los clavos de la pierna (no estoy de cona, si es que después de mi "ajetreada" vida soy casi un cyborg :D:D:D:D:D)

Me iré el 19 por la manana seguramente. Como el resto de los días puedo hacer lo que me de la gana pues lo dejo a vuestra elección. Poneros por tanto de acuerdo entre vosostros, ya que parece que somos los únicos que nos vamos a ver :D y me comentais cuando os viene mejor. Cuando querais, mananas o tardes, noches o amaneceres, yo vivo la magia 24 horas al día  :P 

Hasta la semana que viene!   :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

Resumiendo:

Dani no puede el 13, 15 y 18.
Eydan no puede el jueves 14 por la tarde.
Yo es difícil que pueda el fin de semana (16 y 17).

Creo que podríamos quedar el jueves 14 por la mañana, pero se admiten otras sugerencias.

----------


## DaniOrama

Por mi bien, el 14 por la manana  :P  También se podría el 18 por la tarde (el médico lo tengo a las 10:30) Decidme que hora os viene mejor, yo soy mago 24horas al día :D

Hasta pronto!

----------


## neo21

yo me apunto como querais, eso si, llevo muy poquito y ire de espectador :P   :Oops:

----------


## DaniOrama

Claro! Vente! Yo también llevo muy poco, aunque me encanta la teoría e inventar cacharritos... Haciendo lo que se dice haciendo magia soy un pakete, pero eso si, con la carta pensada y lecturas en frío tengo un arte :D

----------


## Felipe

Si es el jueves 14 por la mañana tendría que ser en el entorno de Cibeles (que es donde trabajo) y no podría por más de una hora, aunque vosotros podéis seguir.

El lunes 18 por la tarde, salvo urgencias de última hora, también puedo.

Os lo dejo a vuestra elección.

----------


## neo21

y quedar algun dia de fin de semana por la tarde noche y tirarnos  4 o 5 horitas, vamos a cenar y eso? podiamos quedar en el heron city o equinocio :P

----------


## DaniOrama

Bueno, me acabo de enterar que la jornada del master es en realidad un examen.... arrggggg... así que también puedo el día 15 entero

Os comento mi miniplan mágico de visionado de espectáculos, a ver si creeis que está bien (comentadme si hay alguna actuación más por ahí)

Martes 12 - Mentalismo Pablo Segóbriga 22:30 Houdini
Miércoles 13 - Charla en la SEI 19:30 (si me dejan no siendo de la SEI)
                     Magia de Cerca y Micromagia 22:30 Houdini
Jueves 14 - Rafael Benatar 22:00 Cripta mágica
Viernes 15 - Magia de salón Manuel Cuesta 24:00 Croché Cafetín
Sábado 16 - DALVI 22:45 Houdini
                   Mariano y Dámaso 1:00 Houdini 
Domingo 17 y Lunes 18 - parece no haber nada planeado

Si os apetece uniros a mi en está "semana fantástica" (y ríete de la del Corte Inglés :D) pues ya sabeis...

Y Neo21 yo claro que me apunto a una "borrachera" mágica de finde  8) , qué son el Heron City y el Equinocio :Confused:  El mismo Viernes podría ser.

AAAARG, tengo ansia de magia.... QUIERO MÁS! QUIERO MÁS!!!!!!! :D

Ya me contareis, y a ver si me pongo con la maleta que no he hecho nado  :P

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo me uno a Felipe. Tanto el Jueves por la mañana como el lunes 18 (ENTERO) puedo hacer lo que quieras (magicamente hablando).

----------


## Felipe

Dani, en el Círculo de Bellas Artes tienes actuaciones todos los días hasta el domingo 17 a partir de las 8 de la tarde (consulta los horarios en su web www.circulobellasartes.com)

----------


## BusyMan

Si concretais algún día seguramente me apunte a tomar algo y a hacer unas magias.
El día 14 vamos a ir muchísima gente al Círculo (al final ese día estarán Jandro, Raul Alegría, Arkadio y Murphy, cuatro fieras).

Charla el miércoles en la SEI? Explícame mejor eso Dani

Dalvi? Hombre, te lo vas a pasar de miedo, pero Dalvi se dedica más que nada a la magia infantil

Croché Cafetín? Un sitio excelente, pero está en El Escorial.. a tomar por saco a la derecha. O tienes coche o lo llevas crudo porque no hay trenes hasta las 6 de la mañana... aunque probablemente sí haya autobuses, no se.

Pues eso, que me apunto (y probablemente otro más que yo me se) a lo que salga.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Si va Jandro eso puede estar genial.
Es un tío increible.

----------


## DaniOrama

Bueno, pues tras una llegada "in extremis" al aeropuerto (como siempre) pues ya estoy en España, siendo mis primeras impresiones un "que calor hace aquí, me cagon la p..." que exclamé justo al salir del avión y el que puedo escribir con la ñ además de que la z está donde debería estar la y...

Cuestiones meteorológicas y mecanográficas aparte, pues está claro que el día 14 es el día decidido, por la manana quedamos ya confirmados Felipe, Eidanyoson y yo por la manana, cerca de cibeles, ahora sólo me teneis que decir la hora... Y si Neo21, Busyman y alguien más se apunta también pues mejor. Busyman a que hora habeis quedado vosotros? por la manana o por la tarde? si es por la manana pues despues de pasar por cibeles con Felipe nos podríamos pasar por el círculo, y si no pues yo iré seguro.

Neo21, después de la información acerca del paradero de Croche Cafetin, supongo que me rajo entonces de ir, así que si eso el viernes podríamos ir al equinoccio y/o Neron (o Heron o como se llame) Contéstame en cuanto puedas si vamos o no.

Si podeis escribir lo antes posibles algo más concreto sobre horas y como reconocernos pues mejor, porque no tengo mucho acceso a internet que digamos. Mi móvil español es: 675502181

Venga, el Jueves nos vemos! 

PS: Lo de las charlas lo pone en la web de la SEI, no sé yo probaré a ir a ver que tal...

----------


## Dramagic

DaniOrama, ya te avisoq eu el miercoles en la SEI no hay nada....que lo se yo  :Wink:  

Las charlas de los miercoles, a pesar de no decirlo en la Web, se acabaron en junio....ya que en julio la gente estçá de vacaciones y el ultimo dai no fue nadie.


un saludo.

PD: Yo el jueves iré al Circulo de Bellas Artes. Allí nos veremos muchos magos por lo que veo.

----------


## BusyMan

Pues si Dramagic dice que no hay nada es que no hay nada... es como el San Pedro de la SEI, si no va él con las llaves no entra nadie, y además como a quien vamos a ver es a él mismo pues....

Yo curro por Callao, en la calle San Bernardo más concrétamente así que si quereis podemos comer por allí (por eso de que estareis por Cibeles más que nada)

El movilete: 636 91 34 05
(no se si ya lo puse, pero esta resaca no me deja pensar más que para decir ayayayay y beber agua)

----------


## Felipe

Dani, por mí estupendo quedar el 14 por la mañana cerca de Cibeles (es que me tengo que escapar del trabajo). Queda con Eidanyoson que él ya sabe cómo y dónde localizarme. La hora me da un poco igual, la que os venga mejor.

Y si se tercia lo de la comida que propone BusyMan, es muy propable que pueda. Ya me diréis si hay comida y el sitio.

----------


## DaniOrama

Nueno, pues ya es 14 son las 10:30 y todavía no sé nada...  :-(  Por lo menos decidme a que hora es lo del circulo... 

Yo es que al no ser de Madrid no sé que hora es mejor ni a que hora soleis comer (en Berlin comemos a las 12) Bueno, que si alguien sabe algo que me deje un SMS al: 675502181 o que ponga algo concreto en el hilo

gracias y a ver si nos vemos!

----------


## Felipe

Aunque es un poco justo, hemos quedado Dani y yo hoy 14 a las 12 en la puerta del McDonalds de Gran Vía esquina con Montera.

----------


## neo21

DaniOrama, yo si me apunto a quedar en el heron city el viernes por la tarde noche  :Wink1:  a ver si se anima mas gente y me dais unas lecciones :D

----------


## Felipe

Pues lo hemos pasado bien.

Vamos a intentar quedar el lunes 18 que Eidanyoson parece que puede ese día y Dani se va al día siguiente.

¿Alguien se apunta?

----------


## miguelajo

Pero fuisteis a la Gala?...
Quienes erais?

----------


## Dramagic

Miguel Ajo, con la de magos de la SEI que habia por hay, y otros cuantos magos conocidos aunque no de la SEI, supongo que serian los que no conociamos...jejeje.


Un saludo.

----------


## DaniOrama

Ufffff... vaya semanita... por problemillos varios al final he visto menos de la mitad de lo k tenía pensado... Siento no haberte podido avisarte Neo21, pero me kedé sin Internet y no pude entrar en el foro hasta hoy :(

Con Felipe me lo pasé muy bien, aparte k me enseno unos trukitos muy sencillos pero k kedaban muy bien. Muchas gracias otra vez!

Ya no sé cuando volveré otra vez por Madrid pero espero k me salga mejor el viaje... Si es k soy un desastre :(

Por cierto k hablé con Felipe para ver si nos poníamos de acuerdo para buscar un sitio k nos hagas barajas personificadas, si a alguien le interesa pues a ver si nos organizamos y conseguimos algo chulo

----------

